# farben für verdrahtung



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2005)

Hallo,
in welchen Farben verdrahte ich für Europa
Haupstromkreis 400V 
Steuerspannung 230V AC
Steuerspannung 24V DC ??

danke für eure antworten


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Januar 2005)

Guten Morgen.

Das Thema hatte ich hier auch schon mal angesprochen.... Ausser für den Schutzleiter (grün/gelb) gibt es keine Vorschriften ,nur Empfehlungen

Bei uns wird der 24V + in dunkelblau  24V- in grau, 230V in rot und 400V in schwarz verlegt. Fremdpotenziale bekommen orange und analoge Werte weiss. Ich glaube das ist so bei den meisten Firmen. Es gibt aber viele Firmenvorschriften. Das kann dann eine bunte Angelegenheit werden.

Viel Spass beim verdrahten


----------



## Simon (25 Januar 2005)

bei uns in der firma ist das so:

AC 
24V+ : dunkelblau
24V-  : weiss- dunkelblau

DC
24V+ : violett
24V-  : weiss-violett

wenn einspeissung 3x400V / 230V
230V+ : poleiter farben
230V-  : hellblau

wenn 230V nach trafo im schaltschrank:
230V+ : rot
230V-  : weiss-rot

fremdspannung:
orang


aber wie schon gesagt gibt es dafür keine normen


----------



## Daniel B (28 Januar 2005)

Hallo , 

Die Vorschriften in der VDE sagen über die Verdrahtungsfarben relativ wenig aus. 
Steuerspannung DC : dunkelblau
Steuerspannung AC : rot 
Lastteil                      schwarz 
Neutralleiter               hellblau
Schutzleiter / Potausg. Grün/gelb

Bei mir in der Firma verwenden wir :


Steuerspannung AC 230 V/ 24 V: rot 
Lastteil                                   schwarz 
Neutralleiter                            hellblau
Schutzleiter / Potausg.             Grün/gelb
Sicherheitskreise ,verriegelte Kreise, Sensorkreise, Fühler und Messeinrichtungen                   weiss
+24 V DC                               rot weiss (längsgezogen)
0V      DC                               blau weiss (längsgezogen )
geschaltener + 24 V                braun
Verdrahtung auf SPS Eingänge violett
Verdrahtung auf SPS Ausgänge grau
Fremdspannung                      orange

Wie gesagt ist eine Norm die mal bei uns in der Firma festgelegt wurde und  in der VDE wirst du darin nicht viel finden .

Greetz Daniel


----------



## zotos (29 Januar 2005)

Bei uns und in den meisten Firmen die ich Kenne wird das so gehandhabt:

Schaltschrankbau:
400V AC = schwarz (230V AC = schwarz)
Wechselspannung nach dem Trenntrafo = rot 
N = hellblau
PE = grün/gelb
24V DC = dunkelblau
0V DC = dunkelblau
Fremdspannung = orange
Spannungen vor dem Hauptschalter = in gelben Schutzschlauch 

19" Gerätebau:
PE = grün/gelb
der Rest ist so bunt das ich dass nicht aus dem Kopf weis.


Wenn ich daran etwas ändern dürfte würde ich die 0V DC in dunkelblau mit einem weisen Längsstrich wählen.

@Daniel B: Bei Euch geht es auch recht bunt zu. Ist wohl aufwendig aber wirklich hilfreich gefällt mir.


----------



## bapfy (29 Januar 2005)

violett sind bei uns Sonderspannungen z.B. Not-Aus... dunkelblau = 24DC


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Januar 2005)

Ich hatte einen Kunden in Österreich der hatte 24V in orange und 0V in violett verlangt. Fremdspannung war braun. Sonderspannungen (PTC o.ä) in weiss

Ich hab mir das 2x Bestätigen lassen bevor wir angefangen haben zu verdrahten. Sah aber sehr schön aus


----------



## Daniel B (31 Januar 2005)

Hi , wie gesagt ist eine Firmeninterne Norm von uns die irgendwann mal festgelegt wurde. Macht aber Sinn Farben zu definieren vorallem beim nachrüsten oder umbauen .
Wenn man beim verdrahten bestimmte Reihenfolgen einhält ist es auch kein Problem , zuerst PE dann N dann der Lastteil , danach L- ,L+ ,Sicherheit ,die geschaltene L+  und am Schluss Ein ,- Ausgänge und ggf Fremdspannnung 
Greetz Daniel B


----------



## Maxl (1 Februar 2005)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte einen Kunden in Österreich der hatte 24V in orange und 0V in violett verlangt. Fremdspannung war braun. Sonderspannungen (PTC o.ä) in weiss
> 
> Ich hab mir das 2x Bestätigen lassen bevor wir angefangen haben zu verdrahten. Sah aber sehr schön aus



Ähm, wollte als Österreicher nur anmerken, dass diese Farbgebung in Österreich nicht Standard ist  8) 
Hatte allerdings auch schon einen Kunden, der Fremdspannung grün ausgeführt hat - als dann ein Zubau fällig wurde, war dort allerdings in der ganzen Firma kein grüner Draht zu finden :? 




			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> Schaltschrankbau:
> 400V AC = schwarz (230V AC = schwarz)
> Wechselspannung nach dem Trenntrafo = rot
> N = hellblau
> ...



Bei uns in der Firma wird zusätzlich noch zwischen +24V und 0V unterschieden
+24V ..... dunkelblau
0V ..... dunkelblau-weiß


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2005)

*Aderfarben im Schrankbau*

Hallo Ihr,
wisst Ihr, dass seit 2003 nicht mehr zwischen hell- u. dunkelblau unterschieden wird.
Es gibt bei den Herstellern nur noch die Farbe "blau".
Es ist fraglich, ob die dunkelblaue Farbe noch geleifert wird.
Wir haben auf die Farbe violett für 24V DC umgestellt.
Damit wird eine Verwechslung mit dem N-Leiter vermieden.


----------



## Markus (17 Februar 2005)

*Re: Aderfarben im Schrankbau*



			
				walter456 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr,
> wisst Ihr, dass seit 2003 nicht mehr zwischen hell- u. dunkelblau unterschieden wird.
> Es gibt bei den Herstellern nur noch die Farbe "blau".
> Es ist fraglich, ob die dunkelblaue Farbe noch geleifert wird.
> ...



hast du da ne quelle?
bzw. wer sagt das?
wäre mir neu...


----------



## Heinz (18 Februar 2005)

zotos schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns und in den meisten Firmen die ich Kenne wird das so gehandhabt:
> 
> Schaltschrankbau:
> 400V AC = schwarz (230V AC = schwarz)
> ...



Die fehlende Unterscheidung zwischen +24V und 0V finde ich sch..lecht
Dort müßte in vielen Firmen was passieren.
Die Farbe Weiss kenne ich als Schirm..


----------



## PeterEF (18 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

walter456 hat folgendes geschrieben: 


> Hallo Ihr,
> wisst Ihr, dass seit 2003 nicht mehr zwischen hell- u. dunkelblau unterschieden wird.
> Es gibt bei den Herstellern nur noch die Farbe "blau".
> Es ist fraglich, ob die dunkelblaue Farbe noch geleifert wird.
> ...



Dieses Gerücht hört man öfter, nichts desto trotz konnte es mit noch keiner mit einer Quelle belegen. Dieses interessante Dokument (allerdings von 2002) bekam ich auf Nachfrage stattdessen: http://www.kabelverband.de/db_media/KLASSEN.PDF . Auf Seite 38 sind u.a. *hell- und dunkelblau* als optionale Eigenschaft definiert....

Wer mehr weiß...Peter


----------



## waro-msr (18 Februar 2005)

also wir bestellen beim großhändler klassisch "h05v-k ind dunkel- und hellblau" und bekommen ohne rückfrage entprechende leitungen geliefert


----------



## manfredo (20 Februar 2005)

waro-msr schrieb:
			
		

> also wir bestellen beim großhändler klassisch "h05v-k ind dunkel- und hellblau" und bekommen ohne rückfrage entprechende leitungen geliefert



Hallo
Ist bei uns genau so. Wir verwenden für DC- eine blau-weiss gewendelte Farbe.
MfG
Manfred


----------



## Peter_AUT (8 März 2005)

*Blau?*

Ich verwende für 24V auch Dunkelblau.
Jetzt hab ich aber folgendes Problem:
Ich soll Leitungen der Farbe RAL5010 (ja, ist auch Dunkelblau)
verwenden.
Nur, dort wo ich die Leitungen normalerweise beziehe wurde mir
gesagt, dass er die Farbe nicht garantieren kann - es ist halt
ein Blau - RAL zertifiziert ist die Leitung nicht.
Hab dann noch gesucht - aber nichts wirklich eindeutiges gefunden.
Kann mir jemand eine Bezugsquelle für RAL Zeritifizierte Leitungen 
in Österreich sagen?

Grüße Peter


----------



## ralfm (8 März 2005)

Servus Peter,

Helukabel sagt_ ca._ RAL:

http://www.helukabel.de/pdf/german/ohnejcat/1800.pdf

und die haben wohl auch nen Vertrieb in Österreich:

http://www.helukabel.de/index.php?lang=de&func=6k&typnr=A

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Peter_AUT (9 März 2005)

*Danke*

Danke - das müsste eigentlich reichen -


----------



## H318 (1 September 2005)

*DIN EN*

Dafür gibt es eigentlich eine DIN EN Norm. Welche muss ich in Erfahrung bringen. Aber der jeweilige Betrieb hält sich nicht immer daran. Bei uns wird eigentlich jede Neuanlage jetzt nach dieser DIN EN verdrahtet. Stahlwerk,Walzwerk, Oberflächentechnik,..
Hab noch was gefunden. VDE 0113 "elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen" Teil?


----------



## Heinz (2 September 2005)

Hallo,
die Norm gibt Farben vor, richtig.

Die Werknormen gaben manchmal andere Farben vor.

Nun gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.) Man macht es so wie in der Werksnorm (in der Regel vertretbar)

2.) Man führt mit dem Kunden lange Diskusionen und dann einigt man sich auf einen Mittelweg.

Sofern nicht explizit anderes gesagt wird, gilt die Norm.


----------



## MRT (2 September 2005)

Hallo!

Kann es sein das, VDE und ÖVE unterschiedlich ist?
Wir verdrahten so:
24V + und  - orange
Analog + braun
Analog - weiß

Neutralleiter blau
Außenleiter  230V braun oder schwarz
400V schwarz


----------



## Heinz (5 September 2005)

Hallo,
es scheint so,

Orange im Allgeminen Fremdspannung, bzw. vor dem HAuptschalter.
Weiß sind häufig Messkreise oder Schirm
Außerleiter Schwarz


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

Welche NORM besagt (ODER auch nicht) welche Aderfarben zuverwenden sind. Was ist mit 12VDC; 5VDC Kreisen  gibt es besondere Merkmale zu Messkreissen 0-10V; 4-20mA.


----------



## cth (13 Januar 2006)

Hallo WALDeMAR,

in der EN 60204-1  (alt VDE 0113 Teil 1) steht folgendes geschrieben:

14.2.1 Allgemeine Anforderungen
Leiter müssen an jedem Anschluß, in Übereinstimmung mit der Technischen Dokumentation,
identifizierbar sein. Wo Farben zur Identifizierung von Leitern verwendet werden, dürfen folgende Farben benutzt werden:
SCHWARZ, BRAUN, ROT, ORANGE, GELB, GRÜN, BLAU (einschließlich HELLBLAU), VIOLETT, GRAU,
WEISS, ROSA, TÜRKIS.
ANMERKUNG: Diese Liste der Farben ist von IEC 60757 abgeleitet.
Es wird empfohlen, daß bei Verwendung der Farbkennzeichnung die Leiter durchgehend gekennzeichnet werden,
entweder durch Färbung der Isolierung oder durch Farbmarkierungen. Eine geeignete Alternative könnte in
zusätzlicher Kennzeichnung an ausgewählten Orten bestehen.
Aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte die Farbe GRÜN oder die Farbe GELB nicht verwendet werden, wenn es eine
Möglichkeit der Verwechslung mit der Zweifarben-Kombination GRÜN-GELB gibt (siehe 14.2.2).
Farbkennzeichnungen mit Farbkombinationen, wie die vorstehend aufgeführten, dürfen benutzt werden, vorausgesetzt,
daß es keine Verwechslung geben kann und GRÜN oder GELB nicht verwendet werden, außer in der
Zweifarben-Kombination GRÜN-GELB.

14.2.2 Identifizierung des Schutzleiters
Der Schutzleiter muß durch Form, Anordnung, Kennzeichnung oder Farbe deutlich zu erkennen sein. Wenn Identifizierung
nur durch Farbe erfolgt, dann muß es die Zweifarben-Kombination GRÜN-GELB sein, die sich über die
gesamte Leiterlänge erstrecken muß. Diese Farbkennzeichnung ist ausschließlich dem Schutzleiter vorbehalten.

14.2.3 Identifizierung des Neutralleiters
Enthält ein Stromkreis einen farblich gekennzeichneten Neutralleiter, muß die Farbe HELLBLAU verwendet werden
(siehe IEC 60446, 3.1.2). HELLBLAU darf nicht zur Kennzeichnung von anderen Leitern verwendet werden,
wenn die Gefahr der Verwechslung besteht.

14.2.4 Identifizierung anderer Leiter
Die Identifizierung anderer Leiter muß durch Farbe (entweder durchgängig oder mit einem oder mehreren
Streifen), Ziffern, Alphanumerik oder aus einer Kombination von Farbe, Ziffern oder Alphanumerik erfolgen. Ziffern
müssen arabisch, Buchstaben lateinisch sein (entweder Groß- oder Kleinbuchstaben).
Es wird empfohlen, daß isolierte Leiter farblich wie folgt gekennzeichnet sind:
- SCHWARZ: Hauptstromkreise für Wechsel- und Gleichstrom;
- ROT: Steuerstromkreise für Wechselstrom;
- BLAU: Steuerstromkreise für Gleichstrom;
- ORANGE: Verriegelungsstromkreise, die von einer externen Energieversorgung gespeist werden.
Ausnahmen zum vorher Genannten sind erlaubt, wo
- Einzelgeräte, mit vollständiger Innenverdrahtung gekauft werden;
- Isolierungen verwendet werden, die in den erforderlichen Farben nicht erhältlich sind, oder
- Mehrleiterkabel und -leitungen verwendet werden, außer bei der Zweifarbenkombination GRÜN-GELB.



Gruß Christian


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

Danke Christian !!

Das war ausführlich, eindeutig und richtig fachkundig.

Gruß aus dem Schwarzwald.
WALDeMAR


----------



## McNugget (30 November 2009)

Daniel B schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> Die Vorschriften in der VDE sagen über die Verdrahtungsfarben relativ wenig aus.
> Steuerspannung DC : dunkelblau
> ...




Sorry, dass ich hier mal einen Thread aus der Gruft hole. (Ja ich weiss: Leichenschänder..)

Dazu mal eine Frage:

Wie ist geschalteter +24V gemeint? Jeder geschalteter +24V nach dem ersten Schaltkontakt, oder wie?

Wird dann auf Kontakt 13 am Relais                               rot weiss (längsgezogen) aufgelegt und auf Kontakt 14 braun?

Gruss

McNugget


----------



## Sockenralf (5 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

auch ich betätige ich mal als Leichenschänder:

hat jemand zufllig den aktuellen Inhalt der EN60204 zur Hand?
Ich hab die VDE-DVD leider im Geschäft, würde zuhase aber gerne gerade was fertigmachen.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


MfG


----------



## schabse (5 Februar 2011)

*Ral 5010*

bei Lapp gibts schon noch Dunkelblau das ist dort RAL 5010, sicher ist das mit
Dunkelblau nicht so glücklich, trotzdem verwenden wir für +24 V DB. und 
-24V blau mit einem Wendel weiß weil man damit mit den wenigsten Kunden Probleme hat.*vde*


----------



## ThorstenD2 (5 Februar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Kunden in Österreich der hatte 24V in orange und 0V in violett verlangt. Fremdspannung war braun. Sonderspannungen (PTC o.ä) in weiss
> 
> Ich hab mir das 2x Bestätigen lassen bevor wir angefangen haben zu verdrahten. Sah aber sehr schön aus



Wir haben für einen Kunden eine Anlage gebaut - dort war die Verdrahtungsfarbe für 24 Volt (ich meine es war DC) SchweinchenRosa...Das sah vielleicht aus!
Und in jedem Last-Abgang ein Allstromsensitiver RCD


----------

